# 69 endura bumpers fiberglass?????



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

hey guys i have two rubber bumpers one is on but with age has shrunk and dosnt fit the other is in ok shape but i was thinking about using a fiberglass one but i dont know who supplies the besy one LIKE A DIRECT FIT lol any help would be very very helpful thank you........even marines need help:willy:


----------

